# How to bring up QLogic NetXtreme II BCM57810?



## zeRusski (Apr 12, 2021)

Hi Forum. I installed 10Gb Broadcom 57810 aka QLogic NetXtreme II card. It offers two 10Gb RJ45 ports. However, `dmesg` shows 8 devices bxe(4) driver:

```
$ dmesg | grep 57810
bxe0: <QLogic NetXtreme II BCM57810 MF 10GbE (B0) BXE v:1.78.91
bxe1: <QLogic NetXtreme II BCM57810 MF 10GbE (B0) BXE v:1.78.91
bxe2: <QLogic NetXtreme II BCM57810 MF 10GbE (B0) BXE v:1.78.91
bxe3: <QLogic NetXtreme II BCM57810 MF 10GbE (B0) BXE v:1.78.91
bxe4: <QLogic NetXtreme II BCM57810 MF 10GbE (B0) BXE v:1.78.91
bxe5: <QLogic NetXtreme II BCM57810 MF 10GbE (B0) BXE v:1.78.91
bxe6: <QLogic NetXtreme II BCM57810 MF 10GbE (B0) BXE v:1.78.91
bxe7: <QLogic NetXtreme II BCM57810 MF 10GbE (B0) BXE v:1.78.91
```
So, which interface do I need to bring up with `ifconfig`? 2 ports but 8 devices whatever that means. 
I have another 4-port nic installed on that machine which uses bge(4) and that one correctly shows 4 devices - 1 per port bge0 through bge3. Pardon me, but I'm confused.


----------

